# In Beethoven's Shadow



## Vitaliyka (Sep 28, 2016)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/in-beethovens-shadow/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your page looks interesting, but I don't like the blocking and only read the first two paragraphs. I hope you'll publish it in a more straightforward manner.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Your page looks interesting, but I don't like the blocking and only read the first two paragraphs. I hope you'll publish it in a more straightforward manner.


Generally when I get a page that blocks content, I move on.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with all above, sorry.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll show some respect and give a simple like to read this article which may be interesting. Thank you Vitaliyka


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Your page looks interesting, but I don't like the blocking and only read the first two paragraphs. I hope you'll publish it in a more straightforward manner.


Yeah... I have to tell people I like the article before I can read it?


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> Yeah... I have to tell people I like the article before I can read it?


Exactly! The second paragraph didn't inspire me to click "like" or read on...

"Beethoven's genius and fame were (unintentionally) very toxic for his contemporaries" seems a very unfair comment. Obviously Beethoven must have given then a lot of anxiety: how could they compete?! But, surely, he inspired them. How could he not?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't read it - blocked content. What's the point?


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> I didn't read it - blocked content. What's the point?


............... +1


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> I didn't read it - blocked content. What's the point?


Ditto. Judged by responses to this thread, that article is not going to be read by many.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It's rather incredible to see blocking used when the subject matter is Classical Music. Signing in to join a website should be totally discretionary, not because you can't see content. Heck, I don't tolerate blocking on fantasy football sites and that's content I really want to read.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the password. Can read it all now. But "shadow" had to be entered as "SHADOW".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Ditto. Judged by responses to this thread, that article is not going to be read by many.


And still blocked.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

It's not blocked, stop trolling.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Could it be that the person displaying the article requiring a sign-in gets money for channelling people though a social media site?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

ST4 said:


> It's not blocked, stop trolling.


Yes, it is, at least from where I'm accessing it.

Duse, there's free content all over the web. If people really want their stuff to be read, it's best not to make visitors to their page jump through hoops to read it.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

brianvds said:


> Yes, it is, at least from where I'm accessing it.
> 
> Duse, there's free content all over the web. If people really want their stuff to be read, it's best not to make visitors to their page jump through hoops to read it.


It only requires a Facebook or google+ like, if you're not willing to do that and respect the OP, why are you complaining?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I liked the concluding paragraph about the greatness of others and the fact that it shouldn't put us down


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ST4 said:


> It only requires a Facebook or google+ like, if you're not willing to do that and respect the OP, why are you complaining?


IMO it's disrespectful to demand that someone promote your work before they get a chance to assess it themselves.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

You TC people have given this blogger more attention than he deserves.

The general discussion page should not be used as a click generator for anyone. The OP didnt even say hello.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> You TC people have given this blogger more attention than he deserves.
> 
> The general discussion page should not be used as a click generator for anyone. The OP didnt even say hello.


It appears he has started 8 other threads of the same type.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Florestan said:


> It appears he has started 8 other threads of the same type.


Quite a busy bee.


----------

